# Ekström Beats Schumacher to The Race of Champions Title



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mattias Ekström has made one of his biggest dreams come true: In the final round of the "Race of Champions” the Audi driver defeated the seven-time Formula 1 champion Michael Schumacher, triumphing for the second time in a row at the motorsport spectacle that was staged in front of over 50,000 spectators at London’s Wembley Stadium this year. Also part of the action were stars like David Coulthard, Jenson Button, Sebastian Vettel, Heikki Kovalainen, Sébastien Bourdais, Marcus Grönholm and Petter Solberg.
* Full Story *


----------

